#  Krankheiten >   Schleim im Stuhl oder danach... unregelmäßig Durchfall >

## elchen82

Huhu ihr Lieben, 
hätte mal ne Frage und hoffe dass Ihr mich ein bisschen beruhigen könnt! 
Ich hab seit ein paar Wochen unregelmäßigen Durchfall mit vorherigen Bauchkrämpfen. Also Krämpfe dann Durchfall meist nur einmal, höchstens zweimal.
Eigentlich immer nach sehr fettem essen wie z. B. Pommes, Sahnegratin usw.
Letzte Woche hatte ich das allerdings nach Gummibärchen.
Ich muss dann innerhalb der nächsten halben Stunde auf  die Toilette. 
Wenn ich danach nochmal auf die Toilette gehe hab ich oft Schleim am After nach dem Abwischen. 
Unabhängig von dem Durchfall habe ich aber in letzter Zeit immer diesen Schleim am Stuhlgang dran.
Oder auch so beim Abwischen aber nicht viel. 
Habe mit meiner Ärztin schon gesprochen, aber die meint dass das alleine noch kein Krankheitszeichen ist. Sie würde auf Gallensteine o. ä. tippen und jetzt das ganze erst mal noch ne Weile beobachten. 
Leider hab ich gegoogelt und so nette Geschichten wie Darmkrebs gefunden und hab jetzt natürlich super Angst!!! 
Kann mir vielleicht jemand was dazu sagen? 
Danke euch! 
GLG
Elchen

----------


## Justitia

Hallo Elchen, 
dass Du Dir Sorgen um Deine Gesundheit machst ist verständlich. Allerdings solltest Du nicht gleich vom Schlimmsten (Krebs) ausgehen. Es gibt da noch eine ganze Reihe anderer Möglichkeiten (meiner Meinung nach wahrscheinlichere) für Deine Verdauungsstörung. Erst mal hoffe ich mit Dir, dass diese nur vorübergehender Natur sind.
Hier ein link über die Hinweise, die die Stuhlbeschaffenheit liefert: http://www.med4you.at/laborbefunde/l...tt_staerke.htm 
GLG    Justitia

----------


## dreamchaser

Geh zu einem Magen-Darm-Spezialisten (Gastroenterologen), der kann ggf. eine Darmspiegelung machen. Für mich klingt es, als ob es die Erstmanifestation einer chronisch entzündlichen Darmerkrankung sein könnte  - aber es kann auch etwas ganz anderes sein.

----------


## narya

orange farbene schleimbrocken im stuhl! 
hallo, ihr lieben... 
mache mir große sorgen, habe seit längerem immer wieder bauchschmerzen besonders auf der rechten seite unterm rippenbogen, seitlich und in blinddarmgegend... 
mal mehr mal weniger, außerdem auch oft einen druck sodass ich das gefühl habe zu platzen... 
immer wieder auch verstopfungen und orangefarbene schleimbrocken im stuhl.... 
kennt das jemand? frage mich was mit mir nicht stimmt :Sad:  
achso, eine koloskopie hatte ich im november, da war aber scheinbar alles ok.  
was könnte das sein? 
lg narya

----------


## Nachtigall

@ narya: Wie schaut denn deine Ernährung aus? Wieviel trinkst du täglich? Gegen Verstopfung kann man mit der richtigen Ernährung und ausreichender Trinkmenge viel tun. Bauchschmerzen können auch von der Verstopfung kommen, je nachdem wo diese gerade sitzt. 
@ Elchen: Wie geht es dir denn inzwischen? Hast du noch diese Probleme?

----------


## narya

hallo nachtigall, vielen dank für deine antwort.... 
ja, trinken tue ich genug und ich ernähre mich auch denk ich ganz gut.
das die bauchschmerzen von der verstopfung kommen können macht sinn, aber frage mich ob es normal ist, dass da manchmal diese orangenen schleimbrocken dabei sind...
ist das darmschleimhaut oder könnte das auch eingedickter gallensaft sein oder etwas in der richtung? 
lg narya

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Narya,
da ich kein Gastroenterologe bin, kann ich dir diese Frage leider nicht beantworten. Galle schaut eher gelblich-grünlich aus, die, stark eingedickt, einen bräunlichen Ton annimmt. Nimmst du irgendwelche Nahrungsergänzungsmittel ein? 
Vielleicht wäre für dich mal eine Darmreinigung gut. In den Apotheken wird da verschiedenes angeboten. Vielleicht auch mal ein paar strenge Heilfastentage, damit sich der Magen-Darm-Trakt wieder erholen kann. 
Auf jeden Fall solltest du das Problem nochmal mit deinem Arzt besprechen. Wenn dich der nicht ernst nimmt, dann gibt es immer noch genügend andere gute Ärzte, die vielleicht eine andere Idee haben, was dahinterstecken könnte.
Alles Gute!

----------


## michelle 08

hallo :-)
ich hab eine frage ich hab seit 2 tagen schwarzen stuhlgang.
Ich bin erst seit ein paar tagen wieder gesund hatte leichte magenschleimhaut endzündung und musste tabletten nehmen deshalb frage ich mich ob der schwarze stuhlgang vielleicht davon kommt. Wäre lieb wenn mir vielleicht einer sagen könnte ob das damit zutun hat, die tabletten hießen magaldrat. 
Liebe grüße :-)

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Michelle, 
vom Malgadrat bekommst du höchstens weichen Stuhlgang, so steht es bei den Nebenwirkungen. Ich nehme seit Jahren Magensäurehemmer ein, davon hatte ich nie schwarzen Stuhlgang. Oftmals kommt es aber vor, wenn man Eisenpräparate einnimmt, oder wenn man was gegessen hat, das den Stuhl verfärbt, dann vergeht das bald wieder. Wenn das in den nächsten Tagen nicht vergeht, dann geh lieber zum Arzt und lass eine Stuhlprobe machen.

----------

